# Why are there more guests then users?



## MrJimmysteel25 (Jan 18, 2015)

Everytime I log in here, There's more guests here then Users. So I've been thinking, Why? Why do these people not make accounts? If they like the site, Why don't they sign up?


----------



## Mariah (Jan 18, 2015)

They're afraid of us.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 18, 2015)

Some of them might be bots.


----------



## MrJimmysteel25 (Jan 18, 2015)

Mariah said:


> They're afraid of us.


 True.

- - - Post Merge - - -



oath2order said:


> Some of them might be bots.


 You know, that might be true too.


----------



## Balverine (Jan 18, 2015)

I'm pretty sure a lot of them are bots, because there will be times that there are like 15 'guests' viewing a single thread


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jan 18, 2015)

But what are the bots for? Are they spam bots?


----------



## MrJimmysteel25 (Jan 18, 2015)

Wait they might be admins


----------



## tobi! (Jan 18, 2015)

MrJimmysteel25 said:


> Wait they might be admins



716 admins.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 18, 2015)

What's a bot, and what's their purpose?


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jan 18, 2015)

And then this thread gets locked and we all get banned.


----------



## tobi! (Jan 18, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> And then this thread gets locked and we all get banned.



i lived a good life


----------



## MrJimmysteel25 (Jan 18, 2015)

Marco Bodt said:


> I'm pretty sure a lot of them are bots, because there will be times that there are like 15 'guests' viewing a single thread


 Ooh its even! Who's gonna win? Users or "Bots"?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Norski said:


> i lived a good life


 We all did. Let's be thankful for that.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 18, 2015)

MrJimmysteel25 said:


> Ooh its even! Who's gonna win? Users or "Bots"?



This isn't a contest.

I actually don't know what the purpose of bots are. I don't even know what they are.


----------



## Balverine (Jan 18, 2015)

bots just do automated tasks and stuff. Like, they may be in charge of cookies or loading the page and various other things
Not all of them are spambots


----------



## MrJimmysteel25 (Jan 18, 2015)

And Users win!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> This isn't a contest.
> 
> I actually don't know what the purpose of bots are. I don't even know what they are.


 I didn't ask for your opinion.

- - - Post Merge - - -



MrJimmysteel25 said:


> And Users win!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I didn't ask for your opinion.


 Tied


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 18, 2015)

Marco Bodt said:


> bots just do automated tasks and stuff. Like, they may be in charge of cookies or loading the page and various other things
> Not all of them are spambots



Thanks for telling me. Maybe they're not real people, but they are users.


----------



## MrJimmysteel25 (Jan 18, 2015)

MrJimmysteel25 said:


> And Users win!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


 Guests take the lead


----------



## Murray (Jan 19, 2015)

MrJimmysteel25 said:


> Guests take the lead



cool but i think we can check ourselves


----------



## MrJimmysteel25 (Jan 19, 2015)

[/PHP]





Murray said:


> cool but i think we can check ourselves


 But I'm doing you a favor...


----------



## CR33P (Jan 19, 2015)

maybe invisible users?


----------



## MrJimmysteel25 (Jan 19, 2015)

CR33P said:


> maybe invisible users?


 Nah... why would they be invisible?


----------



## lazuli (Jan 19, 2015)

MrJimmysteel25 said:


> I didn't ask for your opinion.



lmaooo



CR33P said:


> maybe invisible users?



no invisible users appear in the total users count but their usernames dont show up

maybe guests are people looking for acnl info or guides and then got lost

- - - Post Merge - - -



MrJimmysteel25 said:


> Nah... why would they be invisible?



bc they dont love themselves


----------



## Coach (Jan 19, 2015)

I think people set up bots that snap up download codes if anyone is nice and gives them away for free


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 19, 2015)

Probably bots. o:


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 19, 2015)

They're afraid of us.


----------



## lazuli (Jan 19, 2015)

MrJimmysteel25 said:


> ?????????



like sometimes if u google somethin like pwp guide, this site comes up then they get curious and look at other threads
they dont make accounts bc we're all terrible


----------



## Chibiusa (Jan 19, 2015)

Bots, users that don't feel like logging in, people who just come here to look up information quickly, kids who are just looking around that aren't old enough to join, and those who aren't interested in making accounts/lurkers.


----------



## unravel (Jan 19, 2015)

They are too lazy to login (maybe they are at internet cafe or w/e) or they got ban so they wanna see the thread welll you know what they say.


----------



## Murray (Jan 19, 2015)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> They are too lazy to login (maybe they are at internet cafe or w/e) or they got ban so they wanna see the thread welll you know what they say.



omg they are the ghosts of all the banned users


----------



## SuperVandal (Jan 19, 2015)

literally they're most likely website crawlers. aka little automated software codes or w/e designed to index pages for online search engines like google and bing.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jan 19, 2015)

SuperVandal said:


> literally they're most likely website crawlers. aka little automated software codes or w/e designed to index pages for online search engines like google and bing.



Pretty much this.

Most of the bots we have are likely Google, Bing, Yahoo, etc search engine bots. They'll go through threads made back when the site was made and work their way up through it or go through them randomly or based off of specific keywords they're programmed to look for.


----------



## SolarInferno (Jan 19, 2015)

"There are currently 5 users browsing this thread. (1 members and 4 guests)" How ironic.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 19, 2015)

WHO ARE THESE 4 GUESTS??

im scared


----------



## RhinoK (Jan 19, 2015)

- - - Post Merge - - -

There are 5 guests im scared


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Jan 19, 2015)

There's two guests lurking right now...I'm leaving this thread. D:


----------



## MrJimmysteel25 (Jan 19, 2015)

I think these people have to be bots because there was at least one guest viewing this thread overnight. Like don't these people have life's?


----------



## badcrumbs (Jan 19, 2015)

I was one of those guests once. Take the plunge, people!


Spoiler:


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 19, 2015)

the guests are gone

- - - Post Merge - - -

or not............

- - - Post Merge - - -

GET OUT STUPID GUESTS

- - - Post Merge - - -

yay no more guests


----------



## RhinoK (Jan 19, 2015)

there are no guests right now.....


----------



## radical6 (Jan 19, 2015)

they don't want to join and I don't blame them because we are disgusting


----------



## Melyora (Jan 19, 2015)

It might also be people with account, but that don't login on a public computer or on their cellphones when they visit the site =)


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jan 19, 2015)

HA! Only 1 guest!
We outnumber him!


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 19, 2015)

no guests


----------



## MrJimmysteel25 (Jan 19, 2015)

Yeah! The bots must of got bored


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 19, 2015)

3 guests came out of nowhere


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jan 19, 2015)

I sometimes get curious when I see Who's Online and it says guests are viewing user profiles.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 19, 2015)

thatawkwardkid said:


> I sometimes get curious when I see Who's Online and it says guests are viewing user profiles.



that's creepy.

there's 5 guests now wow


----------



## MrJimmysteel25 (Jan 19, 2015)

thatawkwardkid said:


> I sometimes get curious when I see Who's Online and it says guests are viewing user profiles.


 Holy crap really? I'm scared now


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 19, 2015)

lol, some guests are registering, according to the who's online

they're even viewing conversations...


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jan 19, 2015)

MrJimmysteel25 said:


> Holy crap really? I'm scared now



Yep. See for yourself.


----------



## MrJimmysteel25 (Jan 19, 2015)

Joy said:


>


 I don't get it.

BTW, no more guests!

Also, I think by starting this thread, I made a couple guests sign up


----------



## Joy (Jan 19, 2015)

MrJimmysteel25 said:


> I don't get it.
> 
> BTW, no more guests!
> 
> Also, I think by starting this thread, I made a couple guests sign up



It's a song by The Lonely Island called Do the Creep


----------



## MrJimmysteel25 (Jan 19, 2015)

Joy said:


> It's a song by The Lonely Island called Do the Creep


 OHHHH MAKES A WHOLE LOT OF SENSE NOW!


----------



## MrJimmysteel25 (Jan 20, 2015)

Guess everyone left


----------



## Mango (Jan 20, 2015)

thats my thread wat


----------



## n64king (Jan 20, 2015)

Lol Bots to get this website more page views to get it noticed more on search engines?

- - - Post Merge - - -

_There are currently 1 users browsing this thread. (1 members and 4 guests)_

Stop it.


----------



## MrJimmysteel25 (Jan 21, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jan 21, 2015)

They're gone!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 22, 2015)

Freaking guests. Like each time I make a thread and especially in the TBT Marketplace I get like 2 users and 8 guests like wtf.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Jan 22, 2015)

Once upon a time I was a guest.  Then I joined.

*hint* *hint*


----------



## Leela (Jan 22, 2015)

They're viewing our user profiles as we speak. No one is safe. I'm sure by discussing this in front of them, we'll either encourage guests to sign up or scare them away for ever.

There's a guest viewing this right now. You know who you are.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 22, 2015)

It's probably just the search engine bots, not people looking to sign up -_-


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 22, 2015)

oath2order said:


> It's probably just the search engine bots, not people looking to sign up -_-


Yeah I love how they are interested in collectible items though lol


----------

